# A tanker with sail 1956



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

In gallery i have posted a very odd picture.
A late friend of me was in 1956 Captain of a 140 meter 11840 Dwt tanker. Far away in Indonesia the shaft from one of the two 7cyl Gotaverken engines was broken. A very long wait lasted in Singapore for spare parts but it was unsucsessful. In cooperation he desired with the owner and inspectors from insurance to take her home to Europe and yard in Marsielle. He ordered canvas and let the Singaporiarians to sew up some large sails main and jib to compensate for the lack of one of the engines and to put her upp to the course. He took her from Singapore to Marsielle.
After that and more waitings it happend more when it was desied to not change engine.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

What was her name/company? TRYKON(ex.BALAKLAVA'29) 2x7cyl Gotaverken-B&W


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes Correct


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Sounds to be a very interesting story. Can someone flesh it out or, post any pictures of her?


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

I have got a picture from somevere. Posted it in gallery.
Trykon (ex Balaklava)

(Picture probably from Skipshistorie.net)


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tryklon/Balaklava. Can't find one with sail. >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here you go >


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Another image >


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Definitely and old timer. Possibly had a set from the beginning. 

Great photos!


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

There are no known photos with sail exept those from aboard. They are taken by Trykons radio officer. For some years ago my son made an little schoolwork and intervjued the old 90 year captain. Afterthat he managed contact around the globe via internet with the 80 year radioofficer who confirmed the case and gave him his complement to the story and those photos.


----------



## sven-olof (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I must put some more in memory for the old "salt".

After the long wait i Singapore for the crankshaft, the scandinavian crew in a large part had signed off for other ships. RO mentioned order came from charterer and owner. -Bahrain for order ! 
Captain had to get new crew and collected a group of paperless refugees in town which was villing to work. He arranged new papers for them.
The captain bought as much canvas he could in Singapore and they started to sew. He mentioned that they all sat nicely on deck and handcrafted during the nights when it was mor comfortable on deck. 
In captains younger ages (13) in the 1930s he had sailed on small sailing cargocrafts round the coasts. So he did now how to sail. 

When ready it was no problem to get with the Monsun to Bahrain. The cargo was loaded and new destination was Swansea ! The crankshaft was planned to be there on yard when they arriwed.

In Suez the pilot take over and with help of tug they get trough. No problems either trough Medeterranean and Gibraltar.
In Biscay the sails was very pleasant to have he mentioned. But he had to hold upp a lot west from GB to let the deviation get him into Swansea. 

During the long trip the RO mentioned that he had lot questions to answer and nearly each ship asked what was going on and if they could help. In Swansea they loaded off.
But the crankshaft was not aviable..


----------

